# What brand HDMI Cable do you use?



## Plasma5300

I was just wondering which brand hdmi cable and at what length? Just curious.


----------



## Signs

Just cheap unbranded ones as i don't need to go over 5 meters


----------



## landlocked

Monoprice


----------



## airscapes

Mono price Redmere 30 and 40 foot. Prefect, never once a drop or sparlly or any other cable related issue as of 1 year now.


----------



## grols

The best HDMI cable, that I heard its Monster 1000HD Ultimate High-Speed HDMI Cable.
But I use Cmple 28 AWG HDMI


----------



## aftcomet

No offense, but discussing the brand of an HDMI cable is the most useless thing ever.


----------



## Plasma5300

aftcomet said:


> No offense, but discussing the brand of an HDMI cable is the most useless thing ever.


I hear you. I was just curious. Hdmi is hdmi.


----------



## aftcomet

Plasma5300 said:


> I hear you. I was just curious. Hdmi is hdmi.


Yup. Digital so it doesn't matter. I usually get $1 cables from eBay.


----------



## Plasma5300

Ive heard of redmere for thin cables with the chip to push the data. Now I seen a sony slim cable. Its really thin. Im not sure if it has a chip in it. Is it ppssible for a thin cable without the chip to push all the data correctly?


----------



## Avliner

Monoprice cables all'round, + a 30' Redmere to the PJ... no complaints whatsoever...


----------



## SeveredDime

Monoprice, my longest run is 40'. No issues.


----------



## weaselfest

Plasma5300 said:


> Ive heard of redmere for thin cables with the chip to push the data. Now I seen a sony slim cable. Its really thin. Im not sure if it has a chip in it. Is it ppssible for a thin cable without the chip to push all the data correctly?


Extron's longest super thin HDMI cable that is passive is only available up to 2m in length, for what that's worth.


----------



## Otto Pylot

grols said:


> The best HDMI cable, that I heard its Monster 1000HD Ultimate High-Speed HDMI Cable.
> But I use Cmple 28 AWG HDMI


Pure marketing b.s. Plain and simple. Any HDMI cable that comes with a certificate of compliance for the length you buy will work just fine. Presently, 25' is the maximum length that can be certified for passive high speed hdmi. Thicker gauge wire can be used just fine for longer lengths, or if your runs are under 25', you can probably get away with a smaller gauge wire if you need the flexibility and less strain on the connector end. If you need an active cable, Redmere works great.


----------



## Levonpoche

Yes, Monoprice is really great..


----------



## NODES

grols said:


> The best HDMI cable, that I heard its Monster 1000HD Ultimate High-Speed HDMI Cable.
> But I use Cmple 28 AWG HDMI



I use to use those too but they are so heavy and rigid they started to break my HDMI inputs on my AVR's


----------



## tubetwister

Monoprice ,AmazonBasics , Newegg generics 6' to 12' they all are inexpensive and work fine .


----------



## adeehr

Whatever I can find cheap, not brand loyal and have never had an issue...


----------



## Jonnypro16

Most of the cheap ones are very good. I have a bunch of eBay ones that work perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill97Z

Jonnypro16 said:


> Most of the cheap ones are very good. I have a bunch of eBay ones that work perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been using mediabridge ultra from amazon. I tried amazon basics cables (3 pack) and two were bad. I started experiencing pink and purple color casts (BAD) on my TV and thought it was the set, but replacing the cables fixed it.


----------



## luisev

Monoprice Redmere to my projector and Belden Bonded Pair from Bluejeans Cable for everything else.


----------



## mdram

amazon mediabridge 3', 5' 10'


----------



## sweets1

+1 monoprice


----------



## ELECTRICDON

I only use Audioquest


----------



## mdram

amazon


----------



## rajivhifi

Amazon as well.


----------



## stufio

I've used Monoprice HDMI cables for years and they still remain the only place I buy HDMI cables from. I'm sure other places have good quality for the price, but I have found their cables to be fantastic quality at great prices with very good customer service to boot. Any time I've had to talk to their support staff, they've fixed any issue I've had quickly and with little to no effort on my part. I recommend them to anybody who asks.


----------



## GrandPixel

I got a variety of lengths of thin (flexible) and cheap hdmi cables from ebay a while back. They work fine and it's handy to have some extras for various purposes. I also purchased 30' and 50' RedMere cables (Cabernet Ultra series) from monoprice a while back during 40% off! sale - excellent deal! I intend to use them when I set up theater at my new place this Summer. Equipment will be in a closet at back of room, so 30' is to projector, 50' is to TV at front of room. I used the 30' one for an outdoor movie, worked great! Also they are both 18Gbps, so 4k60 capable.


----------



## Otto Pylot

GrandPixel said:


> I got a variety of lengths of thin (flexible) and cheap hdmi cables from ebay a while back. They work fine and it's handy to have some extras for various purposes. I also purchased 30' and 50' RedMere cables (Cabernet Ultra series) from monoprice a while back during 40% off! sale - excellent deal! I intend to use them when I set up theater at my new place this Summer. Equipment will be in a closet at back of room, so 30' is to projector, 50' is to TV at front of room. I used the 30' one for an outdoor movie, worked great! Also they are both 18Gbps, so 4k60 capable.


Unless the cables are certified by an ATC for a given length at 18Gbps there is no guarantee that you will get 4k, 4:4:4 @60Hz over about 15' - 20' unless they are 26AWG or thicker. And even then, there's no guarantee. The cable is probably listed as "up to 18Gbps".


----------



## GrandPixel

Otto Pylot said:


> Unless the cables are certified by an ATC for a given length at 18Gbps there is no guarantee that you will get 4k, 4:4:4 @60Hz over about 15' - 20' unless they are 26AWG or thicker. And even then, there's no guarantee. The cable is probably listed as "up to 18Gbps".


These are active cables with RedMere, and yes they are claiming 18Gbps for cables up to 50'. 

http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=12962


----------



## Otto Pylot

There is nothing magical about cables with Redmere technology. They just draw a little power from the sink end to extend the HDMI signal longer than 25' using proprietary chipsets to ensure signal integrity and timing. However, at long lengths some Redmere cables do not have the updated chipsets in them so they have issues with the video protocols that require the higher bandwidths. Just be aware of that in case you start to develop issues. They may claim bandwidths up to 18Gbps at 50' but I'd be surprised if it comes with a certificate of compliance for a 50' cable that has been tested for 4k, 4:4:4 @60Hz following ATC testing protocols.
'


----------



## torii

I had handshake issues with several different brands of hdmi cables between my yamaha and marantz avr's with my samsung tv using arc.

I use bluejeans hdmi cable now and no more handshake issues. obviously if it works it works, but something must be different in my case as the previous hdmi cables had problems and the new one doesnt.


----------



## isuhunter

Aurum Ultra Series off of Amazon - so far I cannot tell a difference from what the Best Buy guy told me wouldn't work.


----------



## BenW23

Using iCan (Canadian company) 1.4 HDMI cables and seem to work wonderfully so far!


----------



## umetnic

tanam said:


> No offense, but discussing the brand of an HDMI cable is the most useless thing ever.


Well depends why one discusses it for. Of course, it is all digital, so it works or not..but there will always be people that will pay more just for better looking stuff. Or for stuff that will have bigger chance to work 100%, just to avoid wasting time on returns and so on.


----------



## Masterzxz

Usually the cheapest one I can find in the store, no issues so far.


----------



## carter99559

I have had issues with older HDMI cords but not for several years now. Mostly involving networking issues between game consoles and my television.


----------



## gerl0050

I've had good luck with Monoprice Luxe cables. They seem to run long distances without many problems.


----------



## Ashoka

Amazon Basics

I bet monoprice has some cheap ones too

I've never bought one of their hdmi cords but they tend to be very competitive with Amazon Basics


----------



## Nicholas Scelzi

Plasma5300 said:


> I hear you. I was just curious. Hdmi is hdmi.


I used the one that came with my vizio for the tv and the one provided by playstation for my PS4 never any issues as of yet!


----------



## AudioNo0b

Monster Cables..had them for over 10 years no problem so far


----------



## LFE Junkie

Marilin.S said:


> Just cheap unbranded one from Amazon, works great for 2 years.


Completely disagree w/ this. If you run these, then you just kicked your system up a few notches:

https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-D...F8&qid=1501280871&sr=1-5&keywords=hdmi+cables

One of the better reviews:

"I decided to pull the trigger and purchase this cable because my Samsung 85 inch 4k HD 3D TV ($40,000 if you are curious, fantastic TV, only had to re-finance my house 4 times and sell a kidne. I only need one so why not right?) just wasn't getting the best with its supplied cable.
When the product arrived, which it did so in a timely manner (2 days 4 hours 26 minutes 41 seconds) I was surprised at how superb the packaging was. When I released it from its restraints I gently plugged the cable into the required ports.
This is where I was amazed. The picture looked better than it had before which was already fantastic. Now I could literally touch the characters and feel their pain and happiness in movies (this became a problem in several war movies as my wife took 3 rounds to the chest and in the arm, don't worry she is in ICU being patched up). The audio sounded like that of a cascading waterfall while an ocestral symphany played Beethoven's 7th. I shed tears just thinking about it.
Now the reason I am giving it an average 3 stars is because of one major issue that may be ,to others, a deal breaker. After 2 weeks of enjoyment the Samsung TV I mentioned earlier and my blue ray player both absorbed the power of this cable to the extent they transformed into fighting robots and have destroyed my beloved house. I am now living in my parents house and lost all my possessions."


----------



## rflores2323

Monoprice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Audioquest


----------



## BruZZi

*

Monoprice *


----------



## Muphasta

Another vote for Monoprice.


----------



## RafaelSmith

Monoprice for me as well. Not just HDMI....i think every wire/cable in my HT setup is from Monoprice.

I use one of their Luxe Series (25ft) for HDMI to Projector and then some Premium Ultra Slim High Speed of various sizes(3-6ft) elsewhere.


----------



## Dave-T

AudioQuest Carbon


----------



## HTMatrix

Monoprice, there is zero difference between a $3 dollar monoprice vs. $80 dollar Monster/other over priced brand. 

When my home theater was installed, my installer only uses the high end brands, I let him put in one, I asked him to use my monoprice for my second run to the projector, there is zero difference between the two. 

If an installer or anyone tells you different, either they are misinformed, or its because of the large profit margins they make on the stuff. I used to have access to getting the wires etc. at cost, the markup on Monster etc. is insane.


----------



## intermediatic

tanam said:


> No offense, but discussing the brand of an HDMI cable is the most useless thing ever.


Just a note to debunk this. We had some Mediabridge cables and noticed the colors looked washed out, the reds looked a bit like dried blood. This wasn't subtle or a matter of a "veil being thrown over" to use audiophile language. My wife and kids saw it. We swapped them out with Amazon Basics and the colors looked appropriately vivid. Yes I know, that's not possible. But it is.

Also I would never buy Monster if they are still in business, it falls apart.


----------



## GordonTV

Blackweb


----------



## jautor

intermediatic said:


> Just a note to debunk this.


There is nothing to debunk - it's simple, digital fact... A properly constructed, non-defective cable will have zero difference in image/sound quality. 



> We had some Mediabridge cables and noticed the colors looked washed out, the reds looked a bit like dried blood. This wasn't subtle or a matter of a "veil being thrown over" to use audiophile language. My wife and kids saw it. We swapped them out with Amazon Basics and the colors looked appropriately vivid. Yes I know, that's not possible. But it is.


Put the Mediabridge cables back in place and see if you recreate the issue. Otherwise, without knowing what else was touched or what you actually saw, there is nothing to go on... 

But regardless of what you saw (or believed you saw), it's not because of any differences in the cables. You might have changed inputs (and therefore TV settings), hit a firmware bug in the TV, or perhaps had a defective cable that caused something flaky with EDID settings. 

Not possible == not possible. 

I've had friends who had an issue with an HDMI connection, and they swapped it out for a stupid-expensive cable which "fixed their issue". Yeah, unplugging the cable and re-seating it might have done the same thing. Perhaps the cable was defective or corroded - swapping out another $3 cable would have "fixed" it just as well as a $100 one...


----------



## Antmath19

I run Monoprice cables. No need to pay more for HDMI.


----------



## jbotwc

Monoprice


----------



## Richard Green

The cheapest


----------



## GoZags13

Ruipro hdmi cable...I needed 45 feet, and the cheap ones won't push a 4K signal at that lenght. Cables quality at


----------



## Cla55clown

I need a 30 ft long cable to run from my player to an outdoor projector set-up. It's a 1080p source and projector with some 3D films on occasion. I'm looking at the Monoprice ones but not sure if I need active or passive at that length?


----------



## Cla55clown

intermediatic said:


> Just a note to debunk this. We had some Mediabridge cables and noticed the colors looked washed out, the reds looked a bit like dried blood. This wasn't subtle or a matter of a "veil being thrown over" to use audiophile language. My wife and kids saw it. We swapped them out with Amazon Basics and the colors looked appropriately vivid. Yes I know, that's not possible. But it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I would never buy Monster if they are still in business, it falls apart.


I feel screenshots of the offending picture and corrected picture with a different HDMI cable being the only change would lend more credibility to your example. If the kids could see it then surely we videophiles can.


----------



## GoZags13

Cla55clown said:


> I need a 30 ft long cable to run from my player to an outdoor projector set-up. It's a 1080p source and projector with some 3D films on occasion. I'm looking at the Monoprice ones but not sure if I need active or passive at that length?


I've never had any issues with passive HDMI at 30', used monoprice and amazon basics. If you go to 4K then you might have issues, but for 1080p you'll be fine with monoprice.


----------



## Otto Pylot

For 4k HDR runs up to 20'-25', Premium High Speed HDMI cables (with QR label). They can be from any mfr as long as they are labeled as Premium High Speed HDMI and come with the QR label for authenticity. For runs over 20'-25', hybrid fiber cables from Ruipro (Ruipro4k).

For 1080, practically any well made High Speed HDMI cable will do. At 30' preferably an active cable but passive may work as well.


----------



## ckronengold

Plasma5300 said:


> I was just wondering which brand hdmi cable and at what length? Just curious.


My most recent pickup was a 30' ATZEBE Fiber Optic HDMI Cable. It was a lightning deal on Amazon so it was an easy decision to try out. So far, pretty happy with it. 

My components are connected to my receiver with 3' Monoprice Certified Premium HDMI Cables
I tried Cable Matters High Speed HDMI Cable, but wasn't getting a consistent handshake with them. 

My previous long run HDMIs were Monoprice Redmere slim HDMIs, but that was before I needed anything [email protected]


----------



## PickledRick

My recent buy was the "ATZEBE Fiber Optic HDMI Cable" as well ^^.
Quite happy with it for 2 weeks now.
For my Computer I switched to dvi cables though.


----------



## xealo

I think the ATZEBE maybe a no-go. With the first one I purchased one(25ft) for my Benq HT3550, it kept dropping the source(would do this several times throughout a movie for example) no matter what kind of content was being consumed on both my APTV and Xbox One X. So I exchanged it last month and the replacement seemed to be doing fine up until just a few days ago when my APTV dropped out during a movie. The following night I streamed another one and the same thing happened. Last night, when I first fired up my PJ, nothing came up for a while and then "searching for source" displayed at the top right of the screen. While displaying that, the text was flickering and look corrupted. Eventually it grabbed the APTV but took way longer then ever before. So at this point I'm leaning towards the fact that this cable is bad as well...


----------



## Nevada3

The few Amazon basics cables I bought have been trouble free.


----------



## Grant29

I've had good luck with "Atevon" brand HDMI cables ordered from Amazon.


----------



## Otto Pylot

For runs up to 25', and 4k HDR, most recommend a passive, Premium High Speed HDMI cable (QR label for authenticity). They can be purchased from any number of mfrs who choose to subscribe to the ATC program (HDMI.org approved). For runs over 25', the current recommendation is a hybrid fiber cable (Ruipro4k for example). Both will work fine for the HDMI 2.0 hardware specifications. No cable can give you a 100% guarantee that it will work in your setup so it's still a bit of trial and error because there are other factors besides the data pipe (cable) that go into a successful cable connection.


----------



## Garry Tribure

For a regular TV and laptop, for watching a video, I have enough of ordinary Chinese (noname)


----------



## Weiserone

Same here, any old cable will do.


----------



## akyle32

Im currently using an Audiano HDMI cable. Ive tried several cables before but this is one of the best. If youre looking for new HDMI cables, you should check out this website.


----------



## Black.Jacket.Picker

Haven't had any problems with the GE HDMI I've been using!


----------



## Otto Pylot

Black.Jacket.Picker said:


> Haven't had any problems with the GE HDMI I've been using!



For 4k HDR under 25', Premium High Speed HDMI (with the QR label) from any number of mfrs/resellers. Over 25', a hybrid fiber cable (Ruipro4k).


----------



## saiyanzzrage

monoprice slim premium


----------



## anthonny

Never fall for big $$$$ HDMI. If the cables is designed proper you Will not see a difference between $20.00 cable or a $500.00 HDMI. I owned many and I speak from experience


----------



## Otto Pylot

anthonny said:


> Never fall for big $$$$ HDMI. If the cables is designed proper you Will not see a difference between $20.00 cable or a $500.00 HDMI. I owned many and I speak from experience



That basic mantra is still true (think AudioQuest, Monster, etc). Premium High Speed HDMI cables with the QR label are relatively cheap being as they can be made by any cable mfr who chooses to pay the fee and submit their passive cables for certification by an ATC. Better pq with a more expensive cable is all marketing, it's reliability and ease of use that's the key. 25' is the maximum, as everyone knows, and active cables of any kind can not be certified by an ATC. That being said, once the run gets over 25' and one is pushing 4k HDR, hybrid fiber cables are the most reliable in most cases for users. Unfortunately, they are active and some use proprietary chipsets (not Spectra7) which increases their cost. If one wants to dance then one will have to pay the band.


----------



## Peja

Another vote for cheapie Monoprice. Two reasons, Cheap and they used to sell them in many colors. My whole house is color coordinated with matching color cat6 cables. Bluray=Purple, TV=Red, Computer=Green, Directv-Yellow/Orange, and Gaming=White. Network switches= good old Black. I can identify any cable in any room at a glance. And a couple of times I connected two cables with a Female/Female connector when I came up short. (oh the horror). Never any issues.


----------



## BillsFan4

MonoPrice certified premium high speed hdmi cables. $5.79 for a 6ft. cable. They’re very well made IMO (pretty heavy duty) and work great. I see No reason to spend more on another cable.


----------



## heatherann556

Use Asus Monitor Default cable.... HDMI 2.1


----------



## RWetmore

Audioquest Carbon and Vodka.


----------

